# What are you most frequent reasons for giving Pax a low rating?



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

Select up to 3.

Mine:

Taking too long
Bad attitude
Too many requests


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

It's really about attitude if the pax seems like a nice person I can over look most things but if your rude disrespectful to me or my things then that's my biggest pet peeve. Sometimes people are too loud either talking to each other or on a phone but i'm usually good at letting it go. But drunk people that are either not passing out or a nice drunk are the worst to deal with.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Unfair rating:

Give back 4 when I suspect the passenger gave 4 thinking it is good

Give back 3 if I suspect the passenger rated the cost which is not in my control


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Attitude
Smells bad
Other

The other is leaving food, crumbs on my seat after sneakily eating in my car.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Attitude = automatic 1 star.

Too many req

Wrong pickup location. Wrong drop off varies though.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Attitude is the most frequent, although trashing the car and keeping me waiting run close behind. Rarely does anyone trash the car, but some have. I need to buy a Dustbuster.

I do not particullarly care if they want to direct me block-by-block, but I make it clear to them very quickly that they will assume the responsibility for doing so. There are times when I will refuse to follow their directions, as I know that they want me to go through a flashy arrow hell, police activity or just heavy traffic. Considering the princely sums that Uber pays, it is not worth it to sit in traffic. Even at cab rates, I do better moving than sitting. If I do not want to sit at cab rates, I certainly do not want to sit at Uber's handsome rates.

Bad smell will get them downrated, as well, as often the smell lingers which could cause subsequent passengers to downrate me, if I can not get the smell out, immediately. Cigarets and stogies are the worst offenders, there.


----------



## letherial (Sep 14, 2016)

I gave a guy my first 2 stars. I picked him up and he said that we need to stop at wendys....ok, i usually dont mind 1 stop. Then he said we need to stop at the liquor store. Minus 1 star (unless i get a tip of course) Then, in my brand new car, he started eating his wendys. That pissed me off, i dont even eat in my car, however convenient that would be. No tip and he didnt even ask if he could eat. He didnt make a mess, which saved him 1 star, but my god, at least have the courtesy to ask if you can eat. ****ing millennials, I am getting sick of them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

letherial said:


> Then, he started eating his wendys. He didnt make a mess,


He ate a kangaroo burger and did not spill crumbs (or mustard, mayonnaise or catsup) everywhere or get grease all over the door handle? That is quite the feat.


----------



## letherial (Sep 14, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> He ate a kangaroo burger and did not spill crumbs (or mustard, mayonnaise or catsup) everywhere or get grease all over the door handle? That is quite the feat.


I agree, it saved him from getting 1 star; guy has some talent in eating without making a mess. But if i had to do a emergency brake, food would of went everywhere


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

letherial said:


> I gave a guy my first 2 stars. I picked him up and he said that we need to stop at wendys....ok, i usually dont mind 1 stop. Then he said we need to stop at the liquor store. Minus 1 star (unless i get a tip of course) Then, in my brand new car, he started eating his wendys. That pissed me off, i dont even eat in my car, however convenient that would be. No tip and he didnt even ask if he could eat. He didnt make a mess, which saved him 1 star, but my god, at least have the courtesy to ask if you can eat. &%[email protected]!*ing millennials, I am getting sick of them.


I gave a rider a 1* the other day for getting in my car while eating a banana and would not even confirm where she wanted to go. My wife was giving me shit because I hate the smell of bananas and she was convinced that was why. I am glad I am not the only one who gets pissed when the eat in my car, especially without asking me.


----------



## letherial (Sep 14, 2016)

the rebel said:


> I gave a rider a 1* the other day for getting in my car while eating a banana and would not even confirm where she wanted to go. My wife was giving me shit because I hate the smell of bananas and she was convinced that was why. I am glad I am not the only one who gets pissed when the eat in my car, especially without asking me.


 I must of cursed myself because i gave these little brats a 1 star today because they eat tacos in my car, got meat all in the seat cushion. I had to sign off on a guarantee to clean up their ****ing messes...i need a sign, no eating. Or just start refusing to stop at fast food places


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

letherial said:


> I must of cursed myself because i gave these little brats a 1 star today because they eat tacos in my car, got meat all in the seat cushion. I had to sign off on a guarantee to clean up their &%[email protected]!*ing messes...i need a sign, no eating. Or just start refusing to stop at fast food places


Hope you took pictures and tried to get a cleaning fee for your trouble.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

the rebel said:


> I gave a rider a 1* the other day for getting in my car while eating a banana and would not even confirm where she wanted to go. My wife was giving me shit because I hate the smell of bananas and she was convinced that was why. I am glad I am not the only one who gets pissed when the eat in my car, especially without asking me.


Uber really needs to remind people that they are ride sharing which means they are not driving in professional cars but personally own vehicles and the driver and their vehicle should be treated with respect.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Why is no tip not an option?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Any activity that makes me want to have to physically handle the pax & or puking. Especially puking and trying to cover it up.


----------



## PerthMercdriver (Sep 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No tip is auto -1. If i had to wait -1. If it was a bad pin -1. If you want multiple stops -1.
> 
> All the negatives can be nullified with a tip.


Your not allowed to accept tips!! dont expect them!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PerthMercdriver said:


> Your not allowed to accept tips!! dont expect them!!


Maybe in your little bubble but my Uber says tipping is allowed.


----------



## PerthMercdriver (Sep 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Maybe in your little bubble but my Uber says tipping is allowed.


quote it then!! where does it say that? here in the real world Uber does not allow tipping you should give good service no matter what, dont expect people to give you money for no reason!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

From the pax app when you select HELP > DRIVER ISSUE > TIP SOLICITATION


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

PerthMercdriver said:


> quote it then!! where does it say that? here in the real world Uber does not allow tipping you should give good service no matter what, dont expect people to give you money for no reason!


Maybe they don't down under?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WBdriving said:


> Maybe they don't down under?


See my post about him in the complaints forum. Just spreading BS everywhere.

He claims mints and water are mandatory too.


----------



## PerthMercdriver (Sep 22, 2016)

*Do trip fares include a tip?*
Uber does not ask or expect riders to tip. In most cities, when you arrive at a rider's destination and end the trip, the fare is automatically charged to the rider's account.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

PerthMercdriver said:


> *Do trip fares include a tip?*
> Uber does not ask or expect riders to tip. In most cities, when you arrive at a rider's destination and end the trip, the fare is automatically charged to the rider's account.


Uber doesn't expect a rider to tip 1. Because then the rider might feel that using Uber cost's them more money. 2. Uber doesn't make any money off tips. There is a reason why over the past 2 years fares to the riders have decreased and Uber fee's to the driver has increased.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

letherial said:


> I gave a guy my first 2 stars. I picked him up and he said that we need to stop at wendys....ok, i usually dont mind 1 stop. Then he said we need to stop at the liquor store. Minus 1 star (unless i get a tip of course) Then, in my brand new car, he started eating his wendys. That pissed me off, i dont even eat in my car, however convenient that would be. No tip and he didnt even ask if he could eat. He didnt make a mess, which saved him 1 star, but my god, at least have the courtesy to ask if you can eat. &%[email protected]!*ing millennials, I am getting sick of them.


You have to tell them no eating in the car
once they make the request for fast food, you have a brand new car and food stains will make it old in no time, I drive a2006 crv but it's spotless and I don't allow anyone to eat unless they first ask if it's OK and then I probably will because they obviously understand and will not make a mess. I have run into individuals like the one you had and just tell them no, If they start whinning about being hungry ask them how long ago they last ate if its less than 12 hours ask them if they want some cheese with that wine because they have no clue what real hunger is and have had an obviously priviliged life up till now.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Other. Slamming my van doors is a automatic 2 star. Leaving without closing the doors is a automatic 3.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Uber's point of view on tipping is this: "The ride is supposed to be seamless" which means the fare doesn't have to consider tipping.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

letherial said:


> I must of cursed myself because i gave these little brats a 1 star today because they eat tacos in my car, got meat all in the seat cushion. I had to sign off on a guarantee to clean up their &%[email protected]!*ing messes...i need a sign, no eating. Or just start refusing to stop at fast food places


Tell the PERSON WHO ORDERED THE UBER/LYFT that they or their friends should wait until later to eat, but that if there's a mess form anyone then you will charge a cleanup fee.

This notification works because the message is not from you to everyone, but from you to their friend, who then has his/her pocketbook to worry about.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Slamming doors = bad move.
Bad attitude = bad move

I had one couple where the guy was making his wife cry and being a real jackass, and at the end in a nice neighborhood at their house he slammed the door -- so I rolled down the window and "thanked" him for slamming the door.
"Thanks for slamming my door, you wifebeater!"
A thank you is a thank you, no?


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

I start people at 4.

A tip or just being friendly and polite (Good morning!) or amusing adds +1. 90% of my PAX get a 5, actually.

Bad pin drop, or calling me to a gated apt complex and not texting me the gate code and building = -2

_Nobody_ eats or drinks in my car, though I am OK with bottled water. I will make an exception for peanuts, etc, on a 50+ mile run. Objecting to my policy gets an instant cancellation or a throw out, so no points involved really. Food bought on the way .... PAX goes inside to order, and food is put in the trunk.

I usually have the radio on NPR. Don't like it, I am happy to turn it off. Asking me to plug in their own music or finding another station = -2 points. Complaining or insisting, thrown out at the next safe place.

Any alcohol must be unopened and goes in the trunk. One word of objection cancels the ride and gets a 1 star and a memo to Uber (not that it does any good, I suspect).

No destination point ("I know how to get there") = -2 Or, in some cases, not getting in the car.

Insisting on the GPS recommended route and then complaining about the traffic... -1 to -3. I know every highway, biway, cowpath, dog path and bird bath in three counties... I don't mind if they reject my advice, but then don't complain about being in a seven-mile parking lot.

I grit my teeth when trash talkers are talking to each other ("Here's that pic of that little **** I got last weekend") but that is an instant 1 star. Much of it, out of the car.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

PerthMercdriver said:


> Your not allowed to accept tips!! dont expect them!!


Yes you are allowed to accept tips.... your just not allowed to ask for them.

This is the wrong job if your in it for tips. I averaged $80-100 a day in tips delivering pizzas...... but I did all kinds of $#!+ labor too, plus my car always smelled like a rotten food dumpster. Every job has its ups and downs.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

If they don't tip, the max they will get from me is 4 ☆.

If they are late or misbehave, they'll get 1-3 ✩.


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

if i'm having a bad day i hand out 1 stars like candy.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Bad behavior gets 1 star, messes with my radio gets a 1 star, smells bad gets a 3 star. Does not close doors gets a 2 star. Takes too long to get to car gets a 4 star,


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

noobiznessdriving said:


> if i'm having a bad day i hand out 1 stars like candy.


That's not spreading helpful info about these riders to other drivers who are concerned whether the person they're picking up will be pleasant to deal with or not.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> I start people at 4.
> 
> A tip or just being friendly and polite (Good morning!) or amusing adds +1. 90% of my PAX get a 5, actually.
> 
> ...


I'm curious about your rating. I've had several trips where I'd like to tell them to get out and walk, but i don't like cancelling a trip either. Any tips on that?


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

Tom Harding said:


> I'm curious about your rating. I've had several trips where I'd like to tell them to get out and walk, but i don't like cancelling a trip either. Any tips on that?


Haven't had to do that, though one time, I got a pool request and the person wanted to change the destination to somewhere that's not in the vicinity of her destination. I told her I couldn't do that and the only place I could take her was the destination she entered. So she just got out and cancelled after I started driving ater a block or two.


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

ragnarkar said:


> That's not spreading helpful info about these riders to other drivers who are concerned whether the person they're picking up will be pleasant to deal with or not.


yeah but sure as heck makes me feel better!


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Fortunately the vast majority of riders I've had are very good people. I've only had a few jerks and I've reported those riders to Uber.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Tom Harding said:


> I'm curious about your rating. I've had several trips where I'd like to tell them to get out and walk, but i don't like cancelling a trip either. Any tips on that?


I hover at 4.80-4.83, which is a 96%-97% approval rating. Looking back on my post, I probably sound as if I have a lot of problem passengers, but actually I don't. Probably only 1 in 30-40 get a 3, and fewer than 1 in a 100 get lower than that. But I live in a pretty respectful area, and I drive a part of town that is relatively affluent.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Not bad!. I wish the areas I drive in were that nice. I drive in NW Indiana (Gary, Hammond, East Chicago) and in Chicago. 
Driving in Indiana my rating went down to 4.59. When I started driving in Chicago (Not the south side) my rating went up. It now is 4.75.
It shows that the area and affluetency has a lot to do with ratings. Everyone of the pax that had a problem were from Indiana and the south side, except one. 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Uber-Bob (Nov 23, 2016)

-1 if it's a long distance pickup and they aren't ready when I arrive.

-1 if the pickup point is nowhere near their true location leading to lost time.

-1 for long delays while they shop and no tip provided for the inconvenience.

-1 for rude or disrespectful behavior which includes trashing my pristine car.

Many if not all of the above can be cancelled with a good tip though.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No tip is auto -1. If i had to wait -1. If it was a bad pin -1. If you want multiple stops -1.
> 
> All the negatives can be nullified with a tip.


 this is how I work If you tip me for the trouble that would have got someone a lower rating I still give 5 stars.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

To me, took too long is about the same as incorrect pin location. If they're not where they're supposed to be, they get 2 stars off.

Same thing for anyone who leaves or spills food or drink in the car. If it was bad enough, I'd escalate it to a cleaning fee request, but that hasn't actually happened yet.

Smells bad gets a point off if I have to open the windows after the pax leaves.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No tip is auto -1. If i had to wait -1. If it was a bad pin -1. If you want multiple stops -1.
> 
> All the negatives can be nullified with a tip.


You could call my mother every name in the book but if you tip me ..5 stars


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> From the pax app when you select HELP > DRIVER ISSUE > TIP SOLICITATION


So there is a tip option on the card for uberTaxi??...wtf..


----------



## Higgs22 (Dec 1, 2016)

On my first night out I accepted a pick in Brooksville and I immediately received a call from the man who payed for the ride. He told me that the young lady that I would be picking up was his niece and that she was in a domestic altercation with her boyfriend and he wanted to pay for her to go to her parents house in St Pete. What he failed to mention that by niece he meant "hooker" and by domestic altercation he meant "her pimp beat her". She got in the car and as a former drug and alcohol counselor I knew she was a "Meth Head". She kept asking me to stop at different places so she could get her cigarettes, her hair products, etc. By cigarettes and hair products she meant her "drugs". I told her that i was directed to take her the destination on my phone and I couldn't do that. She *****ed for about 10 minutes and then passed out for the 45 minute ride. I'm not sure who lived at the destination site but I knew it wasn't her parents.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Now that they can see my rating (since we MUST rate before taking another trip, so they'd know who gave it!) they can retaliate by giving us the same rating


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Puking.


----------



## UberDriverInTeslaP85D (Dec 8, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No tip is auto -1. If i had to wait -1. If it was a bad pin -1. If you want multiple stops -1.
> 
> All the negatives can be nullified with a tip.


I like this one and have heard other drivers (I use uber often myself) have their own rating system. Uber should go so far as to try to standardize a system. If the no tip marketing attitude is gone from Uber then definitely a ding or two for no tip is appropriate. (one driver gave automatic 3 for no tip, a little harsh?, not if we are trying to active encourage tipping.) If you expect a tip every time you can give them one star and they will never be assigned to you again. (from what I am told) Eventually in your area you will get less and less no tippers. But if there was a standard and we can see the stars before accepting, we have a choice. AS LONG AS WE DON'T GET DINGED FOR NOT ACCEPTING EVERY RIDE. Is there an unwritten star standard I don't know about?

And yes a tip and reverses a negative star. If I ask to stop for cigarettes, yes an extra big tip is given, and appreciated because it acknowledges the consideration.


----------



## UberDriverInTeslaP85D (Dec 8, 2016)

In addition...
Just like car service places do now, we need to actively educate passengers that anything other than 5 stars is a detriment to us. At the end of every ride (driver or passenger) I always say "please rate me 5 stars and I'll do the same."


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

When I screw up the navigation and know pax will rate me a 1 star


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why is no tip not an option?


I have five pet peeves, and I will take off one point or more for any of these rider 'transgressions.' 1) Fails to give an accurate and precise pickup point; 2) Is not ready when I arrive (I might take off as many as three stars, depending how long I have to wait); 3) Smells like cigarettes; 4) Eats in my car; and 5) Does not leave a tip. My average rating for passengers is 3-4 stars.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I think if people do these things it tells me they really couldn't care less about these ratings or if uber would actually have consequences it might matter some. Best way to handle these things is to not tolerate it from the start, if someone started eating in my new car I would at first ask them kindly to stop and if that didn't work well they can get another uber who doesn't mind or care, threads like these tell me you guys need to grow some backbone it's your car not ubers and you are the first and final say over what's ok and what's not.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Ringo said:


> I think if people do these things it tells me they really couldn't care less about these ratings or if uber would actually have consequences it might matter some. Best way to handle these things is to not tolerate it from the start, if someone started eating in my new car I would at first ask them kindly to stop and if that didn't work well they can get another uber who doesn't mind or care, threads like these tell me you guys need to grow some backbone it's your car not ubers and you are the first and final say over what's ok and what's not.


VERY WELL SAID

end of day pax does not give rats azz on rating
you drivers just being good little uber and play there silly passive aggressive rating game
you dont like behavior fix it...99% of time its no big deal
you want TIPS earn them, educate....


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

driverguy77 said:


> Now that they can see my rating (since we MUST rate before taking another trip, so they'd know who gave it!) they can retaliate by giving us the same rating


A simple statement "Sorry I can't end your trip until you have completely exited the vehicle, for insurance reason we want to make sure that you are covered while you are still inside, sorry." Most people understand safety and insurance.

Plus you can give a 5 star, then change that at a later time, right?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Plus you can give a 5 star, then change that at a later time, right?


Yes, you can always change the rating at a later time.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I hate paxs who sit in the car and laugh loudly.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I give pax bad ratings because my Roomba locked itself in my bathroom and it didn't finish sweeping the floors. That just grinds my gears. The next 10 pax get 1 star


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I avoided all riders under 4.7. And guess what? I had no problems. No requests to stop for groceries, no demands...etc


----------



## LeftLaneLosers (Mar 8, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> I start people at 4.
> 
> A tip or just being friendly and polite (Good morning!) or amusing adds +1. 90% of my PAX get a 5, actually.
> 
> ...


You're all over the place.

Bad pin drop. Have you seen the updated rider app? It's probably not even the pax's fault. Assuming they said "good morning" we're now at 3 stars.

The 12 pack of Bud bottles..in the trunk they go. Hopefully the pax doesn't question if they'll slide around. 1 star, game over, memo to Uber support. Let's assume you're in a good mood and let it slide. Pax now at 2 stars

Can't blame you on the food, but are we talking peanuts with or without the shells? And 50 miles of freakin NPR or silence if they don't like it? There's no 0 stars option you're basically trying to get them down to with that rule. Now you're at 0 stars and listening to the sound of peanuts and/or their shells all over your seat in silence because they surely chose the turn it off option.

The cherry on top is now you're listening in to a conversation that could be tuned out with some music and you don't like the subject.

Sounds like you'd rate as low as -3 stars if you could. And no you don't make it sound like you have bad passengers, you sound like that one teacher we all had in grade school that scared the daylights out of us. Get off my lawn!


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

LeftLaneLosers said:


> t.
> 
> Sounds like you'd rate as low as -3 stars if you could. And no you don't make it sound like you have bad passengers, you sound like that one teacher we all had in grade school that scared the daylights out of us. Get off my lawn!


You missed the part where I said 90% of my pax get five stars. I haven't given less than three in weeks.


----------

